# bean shop



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Just saw this on Food and Drink.

They look good, anyone have experience of their coffee?

http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

looks good, and reasonable prices, not ready to order anymore beans yet but would be interested to hear if anyone has tried them.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yes loads of people. Do a search on them.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Extract are good roasters, but they tend to roast their espresso a little bit too dark for my tastes. It's more like a Kiwi or Australian speciality roast than the sort of coffee we normally run.

Nice guys, though, and I've had some very good filters from them.

JP


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

jjprestidge said:


> Extract are good roasters, but they tend to roast their espresso a little bit too dark for my tastes. It's more like a Kiwi or Australian speciality roast than the sort of coffee we normally run.
> 
> Nice guys, though, and I've had some very good filters from them.
> 
> JP


Probably like most roasters they came across as really passionate about their craft.

interesting comment about dark roast as the clip on the TV had really pale looking coffee, I too was surprised by their prices.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

mremanxx said:


> Probably like most roasters they came across as really passionate about their craft.
> 
> interesting comment about dark roast as the clip on the TV had really pale looking coffee, I too was surprised by their prices.


It's not a dark roast like some of the weird stuff people on here buy - it's more like a medium roast, so a touch darker than something like Red Brick.

JP


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This is going to a bland comment but id say they are a medium style roast.......

Extract original is always a good comfort blend

The bello horizonte cup of excellence was one of my top three last year....


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> This is going to a bland comment but id say they are a medium style roast.......
> 
> Extract original is always a good comfort blend
> 
> The bello horizonte cup of excellence was one of my top three last year....


Funnily enough I was disappointed with that one - too roasty for a vey good bean IMO. Customers seemed to like it, though.

JP


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Noob question I'm afraid.

What without getting to technical or impassioned please is the main difference between single origin over blends in respect to taste.

I have only tried blends but am about to order a single origin, both say red bourbon, will I notice much difference.,


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

mremanxx said:


> Noob question I'm afraid.
> 
> What without getting to technical or impassioned please is the main difference between single origin over blends in respect to taste.
> 
> I have only tried blends but am about to order a single origin, both say red bourbon, will I notice much difference.,


Single origins have the advantage that they are often (but not always) the same bean. Roasted to the same profile they are more likely to give an even extraction than different beans, whose grind may be more of a compromise (the two or more different beans may extract slightly differently).

SOs also display characteristics of the terroir and varietal. However, SO has a broad meaning - in a high end large plantation like Esmeralda it can mean a particular lot in a particular part of the plantation, where all the plants are known to be one varietal. In somewhere like Ethiopia it may refer to a specific washing station, where numerous small farmers provide beans from a relatively wide area, and from unknown varietals.

JP


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I wasn't that impressed with the SO's I tried last year, either as filter or espresso.

They do seem passionate about what they do though.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

They are on my LONG list, spoken to them via email and were nice and helpful with a final comment of doors are always open pop in.

Another local to me being Bristol, I seem to be spoilt for choice once I started to look locally....


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

jjprestidge said:


> Single origins have the advantage that they are often (but not always) the same bean. Roasted to the same profile they are more likely to give an even extraction than different beans, whose grind may be more of a compromise (the two or more different beans may extract slightly differently).
> 
> SOs also display characteristics of the terroir and varietal. However, SO has a broad meaning - in a high end large plantation like Esmeralda it can mean a particular lot in a particular part of the plantation, where all the plants are known to be one varietal. In somewhere like Ethiopia it may refer to a specific washing station, where numerous small farmers provide beans from a relatively wide area, and from unknown varietals.
> 
> JP


So a noob like me probably wouldn't notice the difference is say red bourbon is the bean used in the blend and the SO


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

mremanxx said:


> So a noob like me probably wouldn't notice the difference is say red bourbon is the bean used in the blend and the SO


If I remember correctly, the SOs are roasted a shade lighter than all but the premium blends, so you probably would a difference.

JP


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

mremanxx said:


> Noob question I'm afraid.
> 
> What without getting to technical or impassioned please is the main difference between single origin over blends in respect to taste.
> 
> I have only tried blends but am about to order a single origin, both say red bourbon, will I notice much difference.,


I thought your has bean pack had some SOs in it?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I thought your has bean pack had some SOs in it?


Has it???







will have to read the notes on the web site


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Some are blends, most are single estate coffees.

According to the site, If the Phil Ter one is the only blend then yes so far I have prefered the SO's, just a pity I f**ked up the grinding of the first Cosar Rican as the other was great in flat whites for me.

It was more a query if two types of beans would taste much different to be honest, I probably wouldn't notice any difference as I swamp it with milk

Sometimes I think too much.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Just bought a couple of SO's from Artisan Roast, can't wait to sip on Darth Vaders shiney head


----------



## Rawk (Nov 17, 2014)

mremanxx said:


> Just bought a couple of SO's from Artisan Roast, can't wait to sip on Darth Vaders shiney head


There are so many things I could say to this post... but I'm just going to resist!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Rawk said:


> There are so many things I could say to this post... but I'm just going to resist!


PMSL,

Yeh wrong on a couple of levels when I read it back I suppose.

I do mean the beans though


----------

